# What is the best driver for a Geforce 5200 FX?



## PapopoForce (Jun 25, 2008)

Seriously. All of the new ones kill my comp with hardware edits. So does anyone know: what is the best driver to use for a nVidia GeForce FX (Series 5) 5200?

-Alexanderray:


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

You tried this one?
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/nvidia-geforce-fx-5200.html


----------



## PapopoForce (Jun 25, 2008)

It doesn't work; after the splash screen (I run SP2 now) it just goes to sleep mode.

Halp pl0x 

-Alexander


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi,
Have you had this card running perfectly before?
Do you have your BIOS set to use your card as the First Display?
(The BIOS will look for PCI, AGP, PEG or IGP devices on Startup. PEG is PCI-Express, IGP is Integrated Graphics)

I always say the drivers that came with your card, on disc, are usually the best; or the next version. Do you have your original drivers disc?

This nVidia page will let you choose older drivers.....
http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

The problem with installing different versions is, when you try to install older drivers, the installer doesn't like and sometimes will not, write over a "newer" file of the same name.
If you feel that could be happening to you, download this utilty, Driver-Cleaner, and follow its instructions carefully.....
http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=745


----------



## PapopoForce (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks for your help, but there's still an issue. I have the Dell ResourceCD in my drive, and am clearing drivers as I type this. But, how do I set my BIOS? Kthxbai 

-Alexander


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Hi. when your pc is starting up you should see info like, "Press F2 to Enter Setup".
Press the key it tells you to on-screen, it may not be F2.
Once in BIOS, navigate around until you find the settings for Display.
You usually have an entry with something like, "Init Display First" which gives you options for what the pc will boot with. A PCI card, an AGP card or the onboard, integrated graphics. Choose the one for the the FX5200.

Now, have you had this card running perfectly on this pc before? Do you have any old display drivers still installed? (you would see them in Add/Remove Programs)
What's the Model & Number of your System?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,
Please follow Houndog's instructions first - then try the *84.21* driver version. It's known to be stable.


----------

